# بليز اريد طريقة عمل جهاز Sysmex kx21N



## dr.l00la (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في شرح طريقة عمل الجهاز (Principle)؟؟؟؟


----------



## lara1234 (12 يوليو 2011)

تسلمو مواضيعكم جميلة


----------



## asso_y (13 يوليو 2011)

ماو هو المطلوب بالضبط (شراء او بحث او دراسة معينة) من الجهاز لان عدنا في المستشفى نفس الجهاز


----------

